# Reconnecting headphone jack!



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

Okay, the bottom of my headphones got cut off where your plug it in, So i was wondering if there was a way to reconnect it by stripping the cords and reconnecting it somehow? Any ideas are greatly appreciated. I am gonna attach pictures of the stripped wires.

there are 3 of them: a red, a blue, and a goldish one.

I know when they are like copper ones you can just twist them together, but these look like clear optical ones and i dont think i can do the same thing.

Thanks!
Joey


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Need pictures you promised.

.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

oooops! haha i totally forgot.. give me a couple minutes.. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

Onee pic. I tried to get it as clear as possible 

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=167671&stc=1&d=1269982656


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

Then inside each color is clear tiny wires (Kind of look like optical wires)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What kind of plug was on the end of the cable?

Any information on the brand and model number of the headphones?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad picture, but looks like copper to me.

.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

Siege Audio head phones http://www.siegeaudio.com/product-division.html

and its not copper, just a gold colored covering. White strings inside all of them.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

and a headphone jack was on the head of it. The kind you plug into any MP3 player..


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

joeyDneedshelp said:


> and its not copper, just a gold colored covering. White strings inside all of them
> ...
> a headphone jack was on the head of it. The kind you plug into any MP3 player.


I have seen extremely flexible earphone and headphone wires where the conductors are wrapped around a multi-fiber polyester thread. The conductor and thread combination is then sheathed with a rubber like outer insulator. Not sure if or how they can be spliced together.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I know I'm all two weeks late but I just saw this thread.
I ripped the end off of a pair of Sony headphones and had what you are describing.
I stripped the wires back, hit them with a lighter flame quickly (1-2 seconds) to burn off the colored varnish and twisted/taped them together. 
Been using for six months with no problems.


----------

